
Twilio Stock Price - harmmonica
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:TWLO
======
brad0
For a bit more context:

Twilio announced its first earnings after the IPO

It's tripled since IPO price of $15

Today they're trading around $48.70

[http://amigobulls.com/articles/is-twilio-inc-stock-a-buy-
aft...](http://amigobulls.com/articles/is-twilio-inc-stock-a-buy-after-the-
earnings-beat)

~~~
mej10
I don't know anything about IPOs, but isn't that bad for Twilio? They could've
potentially made double or triple what they did originally, right?

~~~
swyman
There are enough moving parts and conflicting incentives within the system
that it's unlikely to be that simple. In theory, yes, they may have
underpriced their IPO and left some money on the table, but that isn't
necessarily the worst thing. In general, it's better to be thought of as a
company that's outperformed expectations than underperformed them.

------
Hydraulix989
How did a stock ticker chart make front page of HN?!

Is harmmonica trying to pump&dump?

I swear, this site is turning me into a grumpy old man...

~~~
harmmonica
I was thinking it was odd to submit a stock quote myself, but then I thought
this is totally relevant to HN because Twilio's one of the few "startups"
(realize it hasn't been a startup for a long while now) that's actually made
it public vs the new world order where companies stay private forever. I
thought it'd be interesting to get folks' take on how crazy its public
valuation is though. Full disclosure: I _did_ buy the stock and I fully expect
this to pull back significantly sooner than later, but I can't bring myself to
sell it either, which is even more maddening because I think the valuation is
crazy and if I was some pundit I'd say "stay the hell away from this thing at
this price" (full disclosure part 2: I'm not a pundit of any sort).

~~~
artanis0
I sold all my shares today. I know jack about finance, but my gut said that
$60 is too high.

~~~
harmmonica
I think that was a smart move. I'm similarly ignorant of the nitty gritty
financial details of how stocks end up priced where they are priced, but I do
follow a bunch of (mostly tech) companies and more or less invest/gamble on
"feel" (ie, do I like and understand what they're doing, how is the stock
currently priced, do those high level financial multiples make a little bit of
sense against their peers and what's the competition look like). I was buying
into Twilio because I'd been following their story for years and just think
it's a good, solid business that will be able to grow steadily as a public
company, but there's nothing steady about what's happened with the stock
price. I _want_ to pull the trigger and get out. Hard part is actually pulling
it. Glad to hear you locked in the gain. Maybe you'll inspire me to do that
today.

------
thecosas
My biggest fears of investing in Twilio is outlined in this page:
[https://www.twilio.com/docs/api/security/anti-
fraud](https://www.twilio.com/docs/api/security/anti-fraud)

It's good that they have this page at all, but fraud must be a significant
percentage of their business.

------
HockeyPlayer
I invested in a VC fund that bought Twilio in the early rounds. Will I get
shares? When will they arrive? Can I short the stock or buy puts in the
meantime?

~~~
ksherlock
No, never, yes (but that's completely unrelated to your VC fund)

------
jmcgough
Hopefully this'll encourage more startups to IPO.

~~~
bdcravens
8 year old company that charges for their service. Definitely some great
things for startups to learn here.

------
Cshelton
Hey startups going public: Investment banks are screwing you.

